# CMLL



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2010)

Latest update is here

Been changin' 'em around recently. I made this list because I know some algs that aren't documented anywhere.

It's nice to know which edges get flipped so you can lookahead to EO or influence a skip. (number of edge flips is only documented when it doesn't preserve EO)

I can execute them all in under 2 seconds at least. 

There are still improvements to be made (always). Post 'em if you have 'em.

A2 
R'UL'U2RU'R'U2RL
T Perm
R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR' (2 flip)

A6
R'UL'U2RU'x'UL'U2RU'l (2 flip)
Y Perm

B1
R'U'RU'R'U2R 
RU2R'U'RU'R' 

B2
RU2R2F2RF'R'F2R2U2R' (4 flip)
R2U'L'UR'U2B'ULUR'. (4 flip)
R'U'RUlU'R'UxR'URU'R'U2R (2 flip)

B3
F'LFL'U2L'U2L (2 flip)

B4
RU2R'U2R'FRF' (2 flip)

B5
R'ULU'RUR'
L'URU'LUR'

B6
R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R (2 flip)

C1
RUR'URU2R'

C2
L'U2LU2LF'L'F (2 flip)

C3
FR'F'RU2RU2R' (2 flip)

C4
RUR'U'R'FRF'RUR'URU2R' (2 flip)
RU'L'U'BU2RU'LUR2 (4 flip)

C5
RU'L'UR'U'L

C6
RUR'UR'FRF'RU2R' (2 flip)

D1
RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'
F'Rd2R'FU2F'Rd2R'F (4 flip)
F'RD2R'FU2F'RD2R'F

D2
R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2.
R'FRF'U2F'UL'ULF (4 flip)

D3
RUR'U'F'U2FURUR' (2 flip)
R'B'RU2R'BRU2RBR' (2 flip)
RU2R'U'RU'R'U'rUR'U'r'FRF'

D4
RB'R'BUBU'B' (2 flip)
lU'r'dRUR'd' (2 flip)

D5
F'LFL'U'L'UL (2 flip)

D6
L'U2RU'R'U2LRU'R'

E1
R'U'RU'R'U2R2UR'URU2R'
R2F'UFU'F'U'F2RF'R (2 flip)

E2
RU'L'UR'U2B'UBL (2 flip)

E3
R2'DR'U2RD'R'U2R' 
RU'R'U'F'U2FURU'R'

E4
RB'UR'B'RU'R'B (2 flip)

E5
R2D'RU2R'DRU2R

E6
FRUR'U'F' (2 flip)

F1
RU2R'U'RU'R'RUR'URU2R'
RUR'URU2R'U'RU2R'U'RU'R'

F2
R'UrU2R2FRF'r

F3
R'U'RUlU'R'U (2 flip)
L'U'LULF'L'F (2 flip)

F4
FU'r'FR2F'rUR2F'

F5
RUR'U'R'FRF' (2 flip)

F6
R'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2U'R

G1
FRUR'U'RUR'U'F' (2 flip)
RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R

G2
L'URU'LUR'FRUR'U'F' (2 flip)
LU2'L'U'LU'L2'UlF'LFl'

G3
R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR

G4
R'U2RUR'UR2U'L'UR'U'L

G5
RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL

G6
R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR (2 flip)

H1
RUR'URU'R'URU2'R'

H2
R'y'R2UR2UR2U'R2yR

H3
RUR'URUL'UR'U'L

H6
FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 7, 2010)

nice. I'm too lazy to get all my CMLLs here...and besides...they suck D:


----------



## Athefre (Apr 11, 2010)

If you're into mostly RUL:

B2:
RU'L'UR2U2LU'R'F2R2

C4:
R2F2RUL'U2R2U'LUR'

H6:
RU2L'UR'U'RU2LUL'U


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2010)

F4:
(U') RUR'U'RU'R'F'U'FRUR'


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 11, 2010)

F4: FRU'R'U'L'U'LULF'L2UL (2 flip)


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know the codes for the cases, I'm using a diffrent system for that... but try these CMOLLs:

(y') R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R' (no flips)
R' (y') R2 U R2 (U) R2 U' R2 (y) R (no flips)
R' (y') R2 U R2 (U') R2 U' R2 (y) R (no flips)


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 11, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I don't know the codes for the cases, I'm using a diffrent system for that... but try these CMOLLs:
> 
> *H1:* (y') R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R' (no flips)
> *H2:* R' (y') R2 U R2 (U) R2 U' R2 (y) R (no flips)
> *G3:* R' (y') R2 U R2 (U') R2 U' R2 (y) R (no flips)


The last 2 are listed in kirs algs


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2010)

B2: R'U2RUR'URU'RU'L'UR'U'L (noflip)


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 11, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know the codes for the cases, I'm using a diffrent system for that... but try these CMOLLs:
> ...



Aha, I tried to look over them but was lazy 

Edit, now I'm lazy again, this goodie is probably also in the list: 

R U2 L' U R' U' (x') U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

Yep, Bruno!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2010)

F4: F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' (thanks Erik J)


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 13, 2010)

B2: R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 
(from jason baums coll)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

A2;

none; RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'
ULUR; R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'
UFUB; F'L'U2RU'LUR'FURU2R'
UBUR; ULF'LF2R'FRF2L2
URUF; UR'FR'F2LF'L'F2R2
UFUL; L2F2R'F'RF2L'FL'
ULUB; U2R2F2LFL'F2RF'R
4flip M'U'R'M2UL'U2RU'R'U2L2
6flip R'URU2L'BL2R'FU'RUL'

I think it's pretty obvious what I have in mind ^_^


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> A2;
> 
> none; RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'
> ULUR; R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'
> ...


which is?


----------



## joey (Apr 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > A2;
> ...


Think about it!


----------



## Athefre (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> A2;
> ULUR; R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'




One of my goals when I started with Roux was to find my own A6. A few years ago I found this one while breaking the blocks and putting them back together:

RBU2B'UR'FR'F'R2UR'

I now use it over the ones Gilles shows on his page because I find it easier to sub-2.

EDIT: Wait, that's an A2 I quoted.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

joey said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...


its not to kill small children is it?

maybe finding awsome algs?
orororororor making a website of awsome kirjava roux stuff thats awsome cuz its from kirjava because hes awsome?


----------



## Athefre (Apr 13, 2010)

Huhs?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 14, 2010)

RouxZB? CMELL?

Solve the corners and orient the edges in one alg.

336 algs for every case, but there's no point learning it for stuff like sune. It could be useful for bad corner cases (C4? B2?) to make up for the badness ^_^. What I've posted is what I've learnt so far. Even if I don't learn anymore, it'll be cool to be able to force an edge orient skip when I get that case.

Nyuu~

EDIT; Athefre suggests CZLL. Awesome.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> RouxZB? CMELL?
> 
> Solve the corners and orient the edges in one alg.
> 
> ...



OHHHHHHH.
well you should make an awsome website of kirjavawsomeness. Just a thought.
And after i learn CMLL ill look into this, Right after 2.5LLSE lol.

noooo not the dreaded 666th post :O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athefre (Apr 14, 2010)

LSE is already 2.5 look.

Edge orient - 1
Place UL/UR while orienting (you don't have to "look" like it's a memorized case, you just see them while orienting) - .5
Finish M - 1


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Athefre said:


> LSE is already 2.5 look.
> 
> Edge orient - 1
> Place UL/UR while orienting (you don't have to "look" like it's a memorized case, you just see them while orienting) - .5
> Finish M - 1



i dont plan on learning all the cases just the ones that i dont like like the one where 4 edges are unoriented, and maybe all 6


----------



## Athefre (Apr 18, 2010)

A2 (4 on U):

M'UL2B2LUR'U2LU'r

Or MUR2F2RUL'U2RU'l


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2010)

A2;

none; RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'
ULUR; R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR'
UFUB; F'L'U2RU'LUR'FURU2R'
UBUR; ULF'LF2R'FRF2L2
URUF; UR'FR'F2LF'L'F2R2
UFUL; L2F2R'F'RF2L'FL'
ULUB; U2R2F2LFL'F2RF'R
4flip U'M'UL2B2LUR'U2LU'r
6flip R'URU2L'BL2R'FU'RUL'

A6;

none; FRU'R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FRF'
ULUR; R'UL'U2RU'x'UL'U2RU'
UBUR; R'FRU2F'U2R'F'RU2LFL'
4flip BR'U2B2R'BR2B'RB2U2RB' / R'U2FL2RUR'U'L2F2U2FR
6flip R2F2U'R2M'UF2U'R2U'R2MUR2U'F2

I know KCLL-A! (I renamed it because CZLL is a silly name and I'm an egotistical maniac)

I'll learn KCLL-H next.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> A2;
> *6flip R2F2U'R2M'UF2U'R2U'R2MUR2U'F2*



Just how i would do this but:

R2F2U'RrUF2U'R2U'R'r'UR2U'F2

i know its probably one of those DUH things but meh.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 19, 2010)

Yarp, they're open to interpretation since I execute differently to that anyway.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 19, 2010)

A2-0:

R2F2RUL'U2RU'L

A6-UBUR

r'UL'U2RU'BL'B2RB'L


----------



## Athefre (Apr 20, 2010)

A6-6:

M'UM'rBU2B'UR'FR'F'R2Ur'

It's just a mod of my regular CMLL A6 (RBU2B'UR'FR'F'R2UR').


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2010)

Much better than my crappy alg, thanks. I was looking for a better alternative for hours.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 23, 2010)

B2-0:

L'URU'L2U2R'URU2L'R'U'
RUR'URU2M'B'R'BL'B'R x'

C4-0:

RU'L'UR2U2LU'L'U2RL (Looks like a COLL version of RU'L'U'BU2RU'LUR2)
U'L'U'LU'L'U2M'BLB'RBL' x'
R'U'RU'R'U2MFRF'LFR' x
rUR'U'r'FRF'RUR'URU2R'

Found the first in each with Cube Explorer, the others are from messing around or adding double turns to what you have in the first post.


----------



## gogozerg (Apr 23, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> B2: R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2
> (from jason baums coll)


Why don't people like L'URU'BR'F'LU'L'FL (12 QTM) ?
Easy sub-2, ends with perfect grip.
http://grrroux.free.fr/videos_cube/b2.avi


----------



## Athefre (Apr 23, 2010)

I hadn't thought of doing it that way.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 25, 2010)

I (will) use: (R’ F U2' F’) (R F R’ U2' R F’) (10/12).


----------



## Kirjava (May 4, 2010)

A2 UF/UR; rUR'U'r'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F'

I wish more of these algs were like that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 16, 2010)

You win;

For the (F R' F' R U R U' R') case:
(R U' r' U' F' U F)

For the (R U R' U' R' F R F') case:
(F' U' F U r U R')

The R's at the beginning and end could be changed to r's as well for EO.


----------



## Athefre (May 24, 2010)

B2:
L'U2RU'R'U2LU'L'URU'

C4:
RU2L'ULU2R'URU'L'U

Add an M' at the end of both for COLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

B-AdjT; (U2) R' F R U2 L2 B L B' L 

or 

R B' R B R2 U2 L F L'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2010)

(R' F R U2') (r2' F r U' r)

Nice alg...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> (R' F R U2') (r2' F r U' r)
> 
> Nice alg...



[17:48] <miniGOINGS> (U2) R' F R U2 r2 F r U' r 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I really like it though, definitely switching.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2010)

H2 stuff;

02:49:45 <+Kirjava> U2 R B2 D' R2 U' R2 D B2 R'
02:51:29 < Robert> y F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F'?
02:52:00 <+Kirjava> r' U2 F U2 F U2 F' U2 r
02:56:38 < Robert> f R U R' U' R f' U' r' U' r
03:07:45 < Robert> R B' R2 F R2 B R' U2 F U2 F'
R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2010)

H2 opp U edges flip: F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'

I should've checked my OLLs for CMLL algs more often... :fp


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 28, 2010)

E2: R' U2 R' x' U2 L' U' L U2 R2 U x (2flip)

I think I still prefer the other alg to this though.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 9, 2011)

Anybody have a shorter D1?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')x2 R U' R'
It's long but I find it faster than most others I've seen... 
I used to use the one on Gilles Roux's page.


----------



## Forte (Oct 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')x2 R U' R'
> It's long but I find it faster than most others I've seen...
> I used to use the one on Gilles Roux's page.


 
You can do the inverse mirror, ie. R' U' (R U' R' U)*2 R U' R' U2 R
Do the first U' with right thumb.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> R U2 R' U' (R U R' U')x2 R U' R'
> It's long but I find it faster than most others I've seen...
> I used to use the one on Gilles Roux's page.


 
Ohh thats good thanks.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah thanks, it works even better! 
Anyone got a good H6?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 9, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Ohh thats good thanks.


 
I like:
l U L' U L U2 x U2 R' U' R U' R' it feels nice lol


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 9, 2011)

i prefer
RU'L'UR'U'rUR'U'LURU'r'


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 9, 2011)

how this: (idk the case number off the top of my head)

R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

It's one of the D cases. I myself and guilty of not knowing all the Roux numbers.
That alg is much better than my current one; thanks.

Any good G3s?
And H2s?
I dont need H6. I meant H2 earlier.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> It's one of the D cases. I myself and guiltyof not knowing all the Roux numbers.
> That alg is much better than my current one; thanks.


 Ive been in the process of getting a bunch of new algs for the cases I dont like.

I know not all of these are new but heres what im using for B

B:
1. R'U'RU'R'U2R
2. (U') R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R'
3. r' U L D' L2 U' L2 D
5. R U' L' U R' U' L
6. R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

For B2 I prefer U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 but I'll try the others... It's mainly my pi cases that have bad algs.
And I still do C as mirrors of the algs of B!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 9, 2011)

5BLD said:


> For B2 I prefer U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 but I'll try the others... It's mainly my pi cases that have bad algs.
> And I still do C as mirrors of the algs of B!!


 
What are your pi cases? I love mine 0.o
Ill post them in a sec, let me write them up


G:

1.RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R
2.F (URU'R')*2 (R'F'R)(URU'R')
3.R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR
4.(RUR'U')(R'FR)(RUR'U')*2 F'
5.RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL (or its mirror)
6.R' U' R U' R' d R' U l U


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

My G3 is horrible. It's the one waffle taught in his videos and one of few I used from his videos.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

I should make an updated list sometime. Already changed a bunch of algs that I didn't write here >_>


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

For G2 why not use U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' L' U R U' L U R', jms gears?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

RU2R'U2R'FR2UR'U'F'


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

As expected, that alg is awesome, thanks! Time ta switch. 
What do you use for G3, kirjava? And H2? Which is really a inverse of G3.
Assuming you've changed it since the first page.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2011)

R'FRUFU'RUR'U'F' for G3

for H2 I use FRU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F', R'yR2UR2UR2U'R2yR or FRUR'U'RF'ruR'U'r' depending on AUF. (and some other stuff for flipping edges)


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I really like the last one.
On the last one you mean: FRUR'U'RF'r*U*R'U'r
And on the first H there is a U' before the last F move.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 14, 2011)

The ones I'm currently using are ones that miniGOINGS speed optimized for me.

These are quite nice though.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 14, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> The ones I'm currently using are ones that miniGOINGS speed optimized for me.
> 
> These are quite nice though.


Well don't keep us in suspense. Tell me your G3 and H2 please 
I don't know minigoings. Is he fast?


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 14, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Well don't keep us in suspense. Tell me your G3 and H2 please
> I don't know minigoings. Is he fast?


 
Umm, I don't have the G cases yet, I'm learning the U L P and H cases first. The "Third" H one one the list he gave me is 
[U/U'] R U R' U R U r' F R' F' R (Not sure if this is the one you want though, the set up is R U' r' F R' F R U r' F R)

I'll post a picture of the sheet he gave me later.

MiniGOINGS is a member here on speedsolving, search him if you want, but he quit cubing about a month ago. He was about 18 seconds I think.


----------



## gogozerg (Oct 24, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> i prefer
> RU'L'UR'U'rUR'U'LURU'r'


Sticking to z'U'RU'RU'LUR'UR'U.


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I checked his E1 case and it solves F1


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

G6 anyone?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Nov 14, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> G6 anyone?



*R'F'U'FU'RUR'UR *


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> *R'F'U'FU'RUR'UR *


 
Thank you, now im feelin so fly like a G6


----------



## Richard (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, haven't been around a while but I've decided to get back into cubing and I realized all my coll/cmll's are very obsolete. Thanks for all the algs and i'm glad that I can bring at least one to the table that should help some of you out

G3- R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 6, 2011)

That's on Gilles' website


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 13, 2012)

Current list of 'main' algs

A2: T Perm
A6: Y Perm

B1: Sune / AntiSune
B2: R2DR'URD'R'UR'U'RU'R'
B3: B'RBR'U2R'U2R
B4: RU2R'U2R'FRF'
B5: Niklas
B6: R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R

C1: Sune / AntiSune
C2: L'U2LU2LF'L'F 
C3: FR'F'RU2RU2R'
C4: RUR'URU'RDR'U'RD'R2
C5: Niklas
C6: RUR'UR'FRF'RU2R'

D1: RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'
D2: R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
D3: RUR'U'F'U2FURUR'
D4: FR'F'RURU'R'
D5: F'rUR'U'r'FR
D6: R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2

E1: R'U'RU'R'U2R2UR'URU2R'
E2: FR2DR'URD'R2U'R'F'
E3: R2DR'U2RD'R'U2R' 
E4: FRU'R'URUR'URU'R'F'
E5: R2D'RU2R'DRU2R
E6: FRUR'U'F'

F1: RU2R'U'RU'R2U2RUR'UR
F2: R'URU2R'r'FRF'r
F3: R'U'RUlU'R'U
F4: FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'
F5: RUR'U'R'FRF'
F6: R2'U'RFR'UR2U'R'F'R

G1: FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'
G2: L'URU'LUR'FRUR'U'F'
G3: R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR
G4: RU2R'U2R'FR2UR'U'F'
G5: RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL
G6: R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR

H1: RUR'URU'R'URU2'R'
H2: Don't have one
H3: RUR'URUL'UR'U'L
H6: FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 13, 2012)

YAY MORE ALGS!


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 13, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Current list of 'main' algs
> H2: Don't have one



H2: R' (U' D) R2' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 (U D') R



Spoiler



reVolution™ +grip notation >B> R- (U- D+) R= >3M> U+ R# U- R= >3J> U- R# (U+ D-) R+



~what you had before is good too.

H2: y' B' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 13, 2012)

When I say I don't have a main alg for a case, it means there are a few I use, depending on AUF, EO, etc. I didn't just stop solving that case or whatever else you thought that meant.


----------



## LarsN (Jan 13, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Current list of 'main' algs
> 
> D6: R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2



That alg is awesome, thanks


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> When I say I don't have a main alg for a case, it means there are a few I use, depending on AUF, EO,
> 
> etc.



Dear Kir, 

You gave a main alg for all the other cases, and for at least some of them, we already know that you have more than 1 alg depending on AUF, EO, etc. But for the H2 case, and only the H2 case, you did not give any alg at all. Instead you said, "Don't have one." So what that really means - is that you don't have what you consider to be a _good alg_ for that case (H2), no matter what the AUF, EO, etc. That's O.K., because I provided you with one.

With all my Colourful Love,

reColourfulCMLL.H2™ - R' (U' D) R2' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 (U D') R

P.S. 100% Insult and Condescentment Free, hope you likey it moar.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 15, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Dear Kir,
> 
> You gave a main alg for all the other cases, and for at least some of them, we already know that you have more than 1 alg depending on AUF, EO, etc. But for the H2 case, and only the H2 case, you did not give any alg at all. Instead you said, "Don't have one." So what that really means - is that you don't have what you consider to be a _good alg_ for that case (H2), no matter what the AUF, EO, etc. That's O.K., because I provided you with one.
> 
> ...


 
If you're trying to argue that he didn't mean what he meant, then you're arguing tuning with an ape that plays the pitchpipe.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 15, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> So what that really means - is that you don't have what you consider to be a _good alg_ for that case (H2), no matter what the AUF, EO, etc. That's O.K., because I provided you with one.


 
No it doesn't. It means I don't have an alg that I use a majority of the time.

Also the alg you provided has already been posted.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 15, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> So what that really means - is that you don't have what you consider to be a _good alg_ for that case (H2), no matter what the AUF, EO, etc. That's O.K., because I provided you with one.


KCLL. The case sucks.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 16, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> H2a: R'(U'D)R2'UR2U'R2'U'R2(UD')R (flips 0)
> H2b: FRUR'U'RU'R'URUR'F' (flips 2) and is ~F4
> 
> Now you have two.


 
What do you fail to understand here about the meaning of "'main' alg"?


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 16, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> H2: R' (U' D) R2' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 (U D') R


Thats G3.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 17, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> G3: R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR
> 
> H2: Don't have one



Here are some moar colourful H2BS for your list:

H2 = G3'
G3: y' FRU'R'U'RUR'URU'R'F' y
H2: y' FRUR'U'RU'R'URUR'F' y


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> reVolution™ +grip notation >B> R- (U- D+) R= >3M> U+ R# U- R= >3J> U- R# (U+ D-) R+


 
Care to explain?

EDIT: Also, how about FRU'R'URUR'F' for F3?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2012)

LarsN said:


> That alg is awesome, thanks


 
It's a conjugated Y-perm. I've been using it for COLL/ZBLL for ages after I found it doing old pochmann sighted.
There's a few nice uses like this.
(conjugated may not be the fitting term for this alg, but I think it is).
I've been messing around with Roux this morning, maybe I should learn the CMLLs that aren't covered by my CLL and COLL knowledge. I'm averaging about 22, probably faster if I wasn't trying to be efficient on blocks >_<
I'm sure efficiency on blocks will help in the long run.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> It's a conjugated Y-perm


 
Closer to conjugated J perm.


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Closer to conjugated J perm.


Even closer to a Cyclic Shift?
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' *R' (U')*
*R' U'* R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (U')


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

Brest said:


> Even closer to a Cyclic Shift?
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' *R' (U')*
> *R' U'* R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (U')


 
All cyclic shifts /are/ conjugates.

[R' U' : R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'] = R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U'

But yes, nice catch ^^


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 17, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Care to explain?
> 
> EDIT: Also, how about FRU'R'URUR'F' for F3?


 
Yeah, IMO - (FRU'R'URUR'F') should be the 'main' for F3. It is better than R'U'RUlU'R'U. And xyURU'R'F'U'F is one I found for AUF=U2, but the rotation is irritating.

Explained Notation and Grip Notations.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok. I believe fingertrick/grip notations are unnecessary.

Did you miss a move for xyURU'R'F'UF?


----------



## LarsN (Jan 17, 2012)

From Kir's list:
F2: R'URU2R'r'FRF'r

I like to do it like this: r'UrU2R2'FRF'R
But it doesn't preserve EO though.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Jan 17, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Did you miss a move for xyURU'R'F'UF?



F3: (U2) optional ~AUF, xyURU'R'F'*U'*F. Sorry.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2012)

My H2 algs, don't know if all are widely known.

F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'
F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
f R U R' U' f' R U R' U' R' F R F' (can also F instead of f for different EO)

I might have another somewhere in my brain.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 18, 2012)

DavidWoner said:


> My H2 algs, don't know if all are widely known.
> 
> F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'
> F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
> ...


 
I use F (Sexy) F' (Sexy) R' F R F'


----------



## aronpm (Jan 18, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> F3: (U2) optional ~AUF, xyURU'R'F'*U'*F. Sorry.



Wow this is amazing! I love doing <R,S> LSE!


----------



## Athefre (Jan 25, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> E1: R'U'RU'R'U2R2UR'URU2R'
> 
> F1: RU2R'U'RU'R2U2RUR'UR



I like these:

RUR'U'RU'R'U2RU'R'U2RUR'
R'URU2R'U'RU2R'U'RU'R'UR


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 25, 2012)

Athefre said:


> R'URU2R'U'RU2R'U'RU'R'UR


 
this has a nice fingertrick


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Jan 25, 2012)

DavidWoner said:


> My H2 algs, don't know if all are widely known.
> 
> F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'
> F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
> ...


 
My H2 is: RU2 zx' U'R2 U'R2' UR2 F' 
It has a regrip but the second part is much fun to do (U' with left hand) and only 9 moves.

you get a COLL by adding M' : RU2M' zx' U'R2 U'R2' UR2 F'


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 30, 2012)

just fixed the 'bad case'

E3: R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' U R

also a COLL

edit - updated list;



Spoiler



A2: T Perm
A6: Y Perm

B1: Sune / AntiSune
B2: R2DR'URD'R'UR'U'RU'R'
B3: B'RBR'U2R'U2R
B4: RU2R'U2R'FRF'
B5: Niklas
B6: R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R

C1: Sune / AntiSune
C2: L'U2LU2LF'L'F 
C3: FR'F'RU2RU2R'
C4: RUR'URU'RDR'U'RD'R2
C5: Niklas
C6: RUR'UR'FRF'RU2R'

D1: RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'
D2: R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
D3: RUR'U'F'U2FURUR'
D4: RB'R'FRBR'F'
D5: F'rUR'U'r'FR
D6: R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2

E1: R'U'RU'R'U2R2UR'URU2R'
E2: FR2DR'URD'R2U'R'F'
E3: R'Ur'FRF'rU2R'UR
E4: FRU'R'URUR'URU'R'F'
E5: R2D'RU2R'DRU2R
E6: FRUR'U'F'

F1: RU2R'U'RU'R2U2RUR'UR
F2: R'URU2R'r'FRF'r
F3: FRU'R'URUR'F'
F4: FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'
F5: RUR'U'R'FRF'
F6: R2'U'RFR'UR2U'R'F'R

G1: FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'
G2: L'URU'LUR'FRUR'U'F'
G3: R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR
G4: RU2R'U2R'FR2UR'U'F'
G5: RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL
G6: R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR

H1: RUR'URU'R'URU2'R'
H2: Don't have one
H3: RUR'URUL'UR'U'L
H6: FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## riffz (Feb 1, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> just fixed the 'bad case'
> 
> E3: R' U r' F R F' r U2 R' U R


 
You prefer that to the 9 move RUD one?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

of course I do. I'm faster with it and don't need to AUF for recog.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate the 2 CMLLS with rotations. G3 and H3 I think they are. Anybody got some without Rotation?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

There are others in this thread, but I don't think FRU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'U'F' has been posted yet. 

(And it's H2)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> There are others in this thread, but I don't think FRU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'U'F' has been posted yet.
> 
> (And it's H2)


 
Ohhh I like. What would be the opposite of this? To do G3


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' 

Algorithm translator is your friend.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 2, 2012)

This is the list of CMLL's that I use.

Open Treasure.


Spoiler



A2: J Perm
A6: Y Perm

B1: AntiSune
B2: (RU2R’U’RU’R’)FR’F’R U RU’R’
B3: x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R
B4: U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
B5: Niklas
B6: U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R

C1: Sune 
C2: L'U2LU2LF'L'F 
C3: FR'F'RU2RU2R'
C4: RUR’U’R’FRF’(RUR’URU2R’)
C5: Niklas
C6: U R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'

D1: RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'
D2: R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
D3: RUR'U'F'U2FURUR'
D4: XR’U’L’URU’LU
D5: L' U' L' U R U' L U x'
D6:L’U2RU’R’U2LRU’R’

E1: R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
E2: FR2DR'URD'R2U'R'F'
E3: U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
E4: FRU'R'URUR'URU'R'F'
E5: R2D'RU2R'DRU2R
E6: FRUR'U'F'

F1: RU2R'U'RU'R2U2RUR'UR
F2: R' U r U2 R2' F R F' R
F3: U' R' U' R U L U' R' U x
F4: FU'L'UR2U'LUR'Lw'U'x'
F5: RUR'U'R'FRF'
F6: R2'U'RFR'UR2U'R'F'R

G1: FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'
G2: R'U'RU'R'U2RU'L'URU'LUR'
G3: FURU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F'
G4: RUR'URU2R'U'RU'L'UR'U'L
G5: R'ULU'RU'L'U'LU'L'
G6: R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR

H1: RU2R'U'RUR'U'RU'R' 
H2: RUR'URUL'UR'U'L
H3: RUR'URUL'UR'U'L
H6: FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2012)

I posted the alg on irc then logged out :/ 
Ill re type it later...


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 15, 2012)

O.O Sub 1..I dare you.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2012)

I swear, that would look so cool sub-1. I'm on it 

While I'm at it I'll try to sub-1 R z R2 u2 z d' f2 x y' R' D2 z' U2 R too. Because Bruno is so hard to execute. (this has no regroups either)


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 15, 2012)

5BLD said:


> While I'm at it I'll try to sub-1 R z R2 u2 z d' f2 x y' R' D2 z' U2 R too. Because Bruno is so hard to execute. (this has no regroups either)


 
... F RUR'U' RUR'U' F' ...


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I know but KCLL. Also for COLL when using CFOP.

Also I was joking when I said the regular Bruno alg is so hard to execute (although it does frequently pop my cube when I try to do it fast  )


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 16, 2012)

F6: R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F' U' F
also, for G1 i prefer: r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2012)

20:53 <+RobertY> x' R U' R' D R U2 R' D' R U' R' x


----------



## Athefre (May 19, 2012)

B2: F'rUR'U'rU2R'F'RU2R'
C4: RU'LUL'U2R'U'RB2U'R'
C4: x' RU'R'U2R'DRU2R'D'R2UR' x

E2: F'L'U2RU'RBR2U'LF


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

Im looking for a D3 that can be solved from this angle:







I dont like doing U2's to realize I have to do another U2.


----------



## Athefre (Jun 1, 2012)

Try x' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' x.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 1, 2012)

Athefre said:


> Try x' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' x.


 
Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2012)

As of 22/08/2012; 



Spoiler



A2: T Perm
A6: Y Perm

B1: Sune / AntiSune
B2: R2DR'URD'R'UR'U'RU'R'
B3: B'RBR'U2R'U2R
B4: RU2R'U2R'FRF'
B5: Niklas
B6: R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R

C1: Sune / AntiSune
C2: L'U2LU2LF'L'F 
C3: FR'F'RU2RU2R'
*C4: RUR'U'R'FRF' Sune*
C5: Niklas
C6: RUR'UR'FRF'RU2R'

D1: RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R'
D2: R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2
*D3: x' RUR'DRU2R'D'RUR'*
D4: RB'R'FRBR'F'
D5: F'rUR'U'r'FR
D6: R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2

E1: R'U'RU'R'U2R2UR'URU2R'
E2: FR2DR'URD'R2U'R'F'
*E3: x' RU'R'DRU2R'D'RU'R'*
E4: FRU'R'URUR'URU'R'F'
E5: R2D'RU2R'DRU2R
E6: FRUR'U'F'

F1: RU2R'U'RU'R2U2RUR'UR
F2: R'URU2R'r'FRF'r
F3: FRU'R'URUR'F'
F4: FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F'
F5: RUR'U'R'FRF'
F6: R2'U'RFR'UR2U'R'F'R

G1: FRUR'U'RUR'U'F'
G2: L'URU'LUR'FRUR'U'F'R'U'RU'R'UF'UFRR'U'RU'R'UF'UFR
*G3: FURU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F'*
G4: RU2R'U2R'FR2UR'U'F'
G5: RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL
*G6: R'U'R'FRF'RU'R'U2R*

H1: RUR'URU'R'URU2'R'
*H2: FURU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F'*
H3: RUR'URUL'UR'U'L
H6: FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 22, 2012)

For H2 - R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> For H2 - R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'



You mean G3 and I posted the alg earlier in the thread iirc


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> As of 22/08/2012;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is the same alg listed for G3 and H2


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2012)

because I'm stupid and copied the alg intead of the inverse


----------



## pijok (Aug 26, 2012)

H2: L' U'2 F R2 B R2 F' U'2 L


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

R'F2UF2UF2U'F2R for H2 is surprisingly nice


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 27, 2012)

pijok said:


> H2: L' U'2 F R2 B R2 F' U'2 L



Though this alg is very short, it's not speed optimized.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Though this alg is very short, it's not speed optimized.



s'Isn't awful


----------



## pijok (Aug 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Though this alg is very short, it's not speed optimized.


Yes, i like short algs.
I need 1.3seconds, maybe i will try to sub-1 it tomorrow.

You can also execute it this way: R' F2 D R2 U R2 u' R2 y R 
but I hate cube rotations


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 28, 2012)

R'F2DR2UR2D'F2R


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2012)

I found this like last year. I posted it in #rubik. Faz and Sebastian Weyer can get like 0.8-0.9.

The other algs like F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F' is probably more safer to use in solves imo.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 28, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> why is the same alg listed for G3 and H2



This is why I cot confused


----------



## Renslay (Aug 28, 2012)

I use
H2 = F U R U' R' U F' U' R' F' R
and the inverse for G3.

Edit: oh, sorry, I see that was mentioned earlier.

Kirjava:

E2 is wrong:
FR2DR'URD'R2U'*R'*F'
R' is unnecessary.

And what is wrong with G2?

By the way, I found some really nice algos there, thanks!


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'



I use this. I leik


----------



## Endgame (Aug 28, 2012)

H3 (thanks to Renslay for the correct case): (U') R2 D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (preserves all of EO)

don't know if posted already, too lazy to check


----------



## Renslay (Aug 28, 2012)

That is H3. Do the inverse to determine it.
(U') R2 D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## Endgame (Aug 28, 2012)

Renslay said:


> That is H3. Do the inverse to determine it.
> (U') R2 D R' U2 R D' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R



ok, two things:

thank you for the correction
thank you for the wise lesson

that rhymes btw


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 1, 2012)

r' U r F' r' U2 r F r' U r

this is godly, why hasn't it already been posted?

EDIT: actually it's not that good maybe R' F R B' R' F2 R B R' F R is better

EDIT2: found out how to do it fast; r' F r D' r' F2 r D r' F r

EDIT3: eh it's not that fast


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> EDIT2: found out how to do it fast; r' F r D' r' F2 r D r' F r


I love this alg  Have to learn it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 14, 2012)

R U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 r

or something idk maybe it sucks maybe it's good I should play about with it


----------



## Escher (Nov 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> R U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 r
> 
> or something idk maybe it sucks maybe it's good I should play about with it



I know that for CLL :3 Is good.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 14, 2012)

Escher said:


> I know that for CLL :3 Is good.



Yeah, I just took the alg from chris' page and converted it into CMLL.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> R U2 R' U r' F2 R F' R' F2 r


i like


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

r B2 r' U' y r D r' U' r D' L' 

man i hate this case so much


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> r B2 r' U' y r D r' U' r D' L'
> 
> man i hate this case so much



R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R <3


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R <3



I've already posted that alg myself and many others have too. I hate it, everyone else seems to like it.

R' U R U B U2 B' U' R' U R is another


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

r' F r U y' R U2 R' U' y r' F r
R' U R U y R U2 R' U' y r' F r

none of these are particularly special


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

02:01 <+Brest> Kirjava: R2 D' R U' R' D R2 U' R' U2 R


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I've already posted that alg myself and many others have too. I hate it, everyone else seems to like it.



I find it odd that you don't like it, I find it really easy and fast, and I usually deviate from your CMLL list when there's an awkward <R,U,D> alg I don't like (awkward in my opinion). Any particular reason you hate it?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

It's my worst case atm. I use the same alg as everyone else, it's still fast - just nothing specal or amazing.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> it's still fast



Uh, isn't that the point of speedcubing algs? What exactly are you looking for here?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Uh, isn't that the point of speedcubing algs? What exactly are you looking for here?



Something better? Why settle for mediocre?!


----------



## A Leman (Nov 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I've already posted that alg myself and many others have too. I hate it, everyone else seems to like it.
> 
> R' U R U B U2 B' U' R' U R is another



I was messing with this and ended up doing it as R'URUxuR2u'x'U'R'UR. I know that is just a noob rotation on BU2B' but I liked it better than BU2B' or fR2f'. Is this a noob habit I should get out of? If so, how would you fingertrick BU2B'?


----------



## MWilson (Nov 15, 2012)

I use L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L but I think that's just the one you're trying to avoid but rotated.


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2012)

Kir: x U R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R U' x'

push on LBU for first U and do a split EidoU2 for U' R U' 

Edit: I forgot you need to be able to do D2 doubleflick for it to be fast...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll try it when I get home. <3 dblflk D2, but split EidoU2' sounds weird as hell.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

omg instant faster

thanks rowan :3

bobthegiraffemonkey: *this* is why


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 15, 2012)

Well that's a setup to A-perm, and I can do the normal alg for this faster than that A-perm. Out of curiosity, how fast can you do each alg? I timed this CMLL and the A-perm, my best times are:
0.84 - R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
0.96 - R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't get how your last post is relevant.

You asked what I was looking for and I said a better alg. Better is subjective, I think that alg is better as I can execute it faster.

Are you trying to prove something or are you just saying that you prefer the one that everyone prefers for no reason?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 16, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> I don't get how your last post is relevant.
> 
> You asked what I was looking for and I said a better alg. Better is subjective, I think that alg is better as I can execute it faster.
> 
> Are you trying to prove something or are you just saying that you prefer the one that everyone prefers for no reason?



Mostly just bored, and actually a little genuinely interested in how fast you can do them. I should probably stop wasting time on the forum and do the stuff I'm supposed to be doing ...


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Well that's a setup to A-perm, and I can do the normal alg for this faster than that A-perm. Out of curiosity, how fast can you do each alg? I timed this CMLL and the A-perm, my best times are:
> 0.84 - R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
> 0.96 - R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R



My A-perm is ~0.55 so conjugating with 2 moves that flow well with it means it's fast for me 

As an aside, I would really like to see a turn metric based more on hand action than raw turns, I feel more and more like traditional notation doesn't encode enough... If I had more time on my hands I'd get it done myself.


----------



## Renslay (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone has a nice E4 and F4? A feel them a bit uncomfortable, especially the E4. But I simply cannot find any elegant solution.

Currently I use:

E4 = Lw U' F R' U' R F' R' U x (9)

F4 = F R' U' R F' R' U F' R (9)


----------



## MWilson (Feb 18, 2013)

I like that F4, but you could try






F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'

13 moves, but obviously very fast, and it's actually a COLL.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2013)

R'DRU'RU'R'UR'D'R and its inverse are extremely fast for me


----------



## Renslay (Feb 19, 2013)

5BLD said:


> R'DRU'RU'R'UR'D'R and its inverse are extremely fast for me



Seems nice! Could you show me in slow-motion how you do it?


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Kirjava (Feb 19, 2013)

woah...


----------



## kasochi (Feb 20, 2013)

Badass!
I'll use them.


----------



## Renslay (Feb 20, 2013)

Woah! That is fast. Thank you!


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Does someone have shorter alg than F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' for H6?


----------



## Escher (Mar 14, 2013)

R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R

Edit: Oshi didn't actually read the alg and assumed you wanted something for that T case that is usually done F <R, U> F'


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 14, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Does someone have shorter alg than F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' for H6?



RU2R2'F2RF2R'F2R2U2R'


----------



## MWilson (Mar 14, 2013)

R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R is the same length and is a COLL if you want to kill two cases with one algorithm. Both are fast though. Learn both if you want to influence LSE.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 14, 2013)

5BLD's is perfect! *.*
I'll just have to learn how to fastly do U2 w/ my left hand.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 15, 2013)

the hardest part about cmll for me is remembering which alg goes with which case.


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 15, 2013)

You will get used to it, just practice


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 21, 2013)

COol thinking about learning CMLL just for kicks even though I use CFOP


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm looking for good C6 and F6 algs. Anyone?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2013)

For F6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R57q0_5c6oM

I found this for OLL 29/30 then realised that it's pretty decent for that CMLL case.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djrEMRacl-k

^video of kirjava doing it in roughly 0.8 seconds


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> I'm looking for good C6 and F6 algs. Anyone?



My C6:
(R' U2) (Lw U' R U Lw' U) (R' U R)
C6 on alg.garron.us
I like this, quite fast.

My F6:
R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2' U' R
F6 on alg.garron.us
Here, no is regrip needed, and actually it is a COLL. Hold your left hand normally (left thumb of FL/FLD), right hand also normally: right thumb on FR/FRD, right index on RUB. Do R' with wrist, U with pushing with right index finger, R2 with wrist, D with left ring or pinky. You can figure out the rests.

EDIT:

Another interesting F6:
R2' U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R
F6 on alg.garron.us
A bit tricky, but might be very fast. I think it is similar to the video Robert-Y just linked above. Maybe its mirrored version?

EDIT 2: confirmed, it is Kirjava's F6.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Robert, I saw Kirjava's video already, bit I didn't know how to do this alg fastly. Thank you so much! 
Renslay, I like that C6, thank you


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Robert, I saw Kirjava's video already, bit I didn't know how to do this alg fastly. Thank you so much!
> Renslay, I like that C6, thank you



The C6 also works with L-s instead of Lw-s
(R' U2) (L U' R U L' U) (R' U R) // (note that this is again a COLL)
but somehow I can execute it faster with Lw-s. Anyway, you can get advantage with some edge control if you modify your actual CMLL algorithm like this (for example, use the Lw version instead of the L version depending on the actual situtation of edge orientations). I think Kirjava and most of the top-Rouxers do that, for examle to avoid the 6-flipped edge case or force easy edge-flipping cases.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2013)

Why would you avoid the 6flip case? It's one of the best cases!


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Why would you avoid the 6flip case? It's one of the best cases!



Honestly? I don't know.  A lot of people said that it is the worst case. But maybe that was before (R U' Rw' U' M' U Rw U Rw') was invented. Which I quite like.  But you still modify your current CMLL algorithm depending on edges to force easy flips, right?


----------



## kasochi (Apr 2, 2013)

F6: R' F R U R2 U' R F' R' U R'2

It's just inverse of Kirjava's F6 but I like it.
F' with right ring finger.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2013)

Renslay said:


> But you still modify your current CMLL algorithm depending on edges to force easy flips, right?



of course!


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> of course!



Is there a tutorial about it? You pre-learn different cases and different CMLLs, or able to modify that "on the fly"?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Is there a tutorial about it? You pre-learn different cases and different CMLLs, or able to modify that "on the fly"?



Know what each CMLL does to EO, first practise just predicting EO before it comes up.

When learning CMLL and changing algs you naturally end up with different algs for cases.

Along with this, you can throw in an M move before the CMLL or during to change the EO further.

Eventually you just get used to it.


----------



## kasochi (Apr 16, 2013)

It's very hard for me to recog B case and C case from this angle.
Any good idea? Or AUF is best way?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2013)

You can recognise by looking at UBL, UBR and UFR


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2013)

.... And RFU..... Unless I'm missing something


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2013)

Why would you need to look at UFR *and* RFU?

If you know UFR, you have enough information to know what RFU is without looking at it.

Therefore, you only need those three stickers for case detection.

Annoyingly, I use RFU, UBL and UBR. Too late to switch.


----------



## kasochi (Apr 16, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> If you know UFR, you have enough information to know what RFU is without looking at it.
> 
> Therefore, you only need those three stickers for case detection.
> 
> Annoyingly, I use RFU, UBL and UBR. Too late to switch.


Thx.
It seems to be difficult to recognize by three U stickers, because an idea of "opposite color" or "adjacent color" becomes useless(B1 and B6 unrecognized).
I'll practice to read RFU color by grancing at UFR.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is a list of algs I use most often in solves (a complete list would take too long to put together)
Bolded cases are considered 'main' algs
Brackets denote flips

A2

*T Perm (0)
J Perm (0)*
rUR'U'r'FR2U'R'U'RUR'F' (2)
R2B'R'BR'F'U'FRUR' (2)
FR'FR2UR'U'F2U'rU'r'F (4)

A6

*Y Perm (0)
E Perm (0)*
R'UL'U2RU'x'UL'U2RU'l (2)

B1

*Sune / AntiSune (0/2)*

B2

*R2DR'URD'R'UR'U'RU'R' (0)*
RBFAS U' Niklas (2)

B3

*B'RBR'U2R'U2R (2)
F'rUr'U2L'U2L (2)*
M'B'RBr'U2R'U2R (0)

B4

*RU2R'U2R'FRF' (2)*
RU2R'U2r'FRF'M' (0)

B5

*Niklas (0)*

B6 

*R'U'RU'RB'R'BR'U2R (2)*
R'U'RU'LU'R'UL'U2R (0)

C1

*Sune / AntiSune (0/2)*

C2 

*L'U2LU2LF'L'F (2)*
L'U2LU2RU'L'UM' (0)

C3 

*FR'F'RU2RU2R' (2)*
MFR'F'rU2RU2R' (0)

C4 

*RUR'U'R'FRF' Sune (0/2)
RUR'URU'RDR'U'RD'R2 (0)*

C5 

*Niklas (0)*
rU'r'U'rUr'F'UF (2)

C6 

*RUR'UR'FRF'RU2R' (2)*
RUR'UL'URU'LU2R' (0)

D1 

*RUR'URU'R'URU'R'URU2R' (0)*

D2 

*R'U2R'D'RU2R'DR2 (0)*

D3 

*R'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U2R (0)
x' RUR'DRU2R'D'RUR' (0)*

D4 

*RB'R'FRBR'F' (0)
lU'R'dRUR'B' (2)*

D5 

*F'rUR'U'r'FR (0)
F'rUr'U'r'Fr (2)*

D6 

*R'U'RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2 (0)*
FRURUF Sune (2)

E1 

*2x Sune / AntiSune (0/2/4)*

E2 

*FR2DR'URD'R2U'F' (2)
fR2DR'URD'R2U'f' (2)*
[R', Y Perm] (0)

E3 

*x' RU'R'DRU2R'D'RU'R' (0)*

E4 

*FRU'R'URUR'URU'R'F' (0)
R'DRU'RU'R'UR'D'R (0)*

E5 

*R2D'RU2R'DRU2R* (0)

E6

*FRUR'U'F' (2)*
FU'R'URUF'R'U2R (0)

F1 

*2x Sune / AntiSune (0/2/4)*

F2 

*R'URU2R'r'FRF'r (0)
R'UrU2R2FRF'r (0)*
rU'r'U'rUr'U2r'D'rU'r'Dr (2)

F3 

*FRU'R'URUR'F' (2)
r'U'RULU'R'U (0)*

F4 

*FRUR'U'RU'R'U'RUR'F' (0)*

F5 

*RUR'U'R'FRF' (2)
rUR'U'r'FRF' (0)*

F6 

*R2'U'RFR'UR2U'R'F'R (2)*
R'UR2Dr'U2rD'R2U'R (0)
RU2R'ULU'RUL2UR'U'L (0)

G1 

*FRUR'U'RUR'U'F' (2)
fRUR'U'RUR'U'f' (2)*
RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2R (0)

G2 

LNiklas FRURUF (2)
AntiSune RBNiklas (0)

G3 

*FURU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'F' (0)
R'y'R2UR2U'R2U'R2yR (0)*

G4 

*RU2R'U2R'FR2UR'U'F' (2)*
RBAntiSune Niklas (0)

G5 

*RU'L'UR'ULUL'UL (0)*

G6 

*R'U'R'FRF'RU'R'U2R (2)
R'U'RU'R'UF'UFR (2)*
[RU2R':[F,R']3] (0)

H1 

*Double Sune / AntiSune (0/2/4)*

H2 

*FRU'R'URU2R'U'RUR'U'F' (0)
FRURUF SexyHammer (0/2)*

H3 

*RUR'URUL'UR'U'L (0)*

H4 

*FRUR'U'RUR'U'RUR'U'F' (0)*


----------



## noobium (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time and putting the effort into making this list. Having the number of edges influenced by each algo is pretty nice.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for this


----------



## coldsun0630 (Apr 28, 2013)

What are those?

- RBFAS U' Niklas
- Niklas
- LNiklas
- [RU2R':[F,R']3]
- SexyHammer


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> What are those?
> 
> - RBFAS U' Niklas
> - Niklas
> ...



Right Back Fat Anti Sune = r' U2 R U R' U r
Niklas = R U' L' U R' U L U'
Lniklas = L' U R U' L U R U'

[*[*]] is a comm. it expands to this: R U2 R' F R' F' R F R' F' R F R' F' R2 U2 R'

Sexy hammer = R U R' U' R' F R F' (sexy move + sledgehammer)


----------



## frenzen (May 25, 2013)

Since I am a CFOP user. To orient in CMLL I usually use FULL PLL and it gets me like 2 bad edges most of the time. Does anybody else do what I do or I am breaking Roux method rules? lol


----------



## Smiles (May 25, 2013)

frenzen said:


> Since I am a CFOP user. To orient in CMLL I usually use FULL PLL and it gets me like 2 bad edges most of the time. Does anybody else do what I do or I am breaking Roux method rules? lol



sure you didn't make a mistake there? orient would be OLL, unless you mean permute then it's PLL.

and if it's PLL then it wouldn't affect the number of bad edges.

you technically can't break a method's rules, since stuff like x-cross is used in CFOP which breaks the order of C,F,O,P.
but depending on how you do it, if you were to say "watch me solve with roux" people could object and say that's not roux.

i think you mean orient with OLL, and in that case it would be less efficient than just 2-look CMLL on average. the only times you should ever use full OLL for 2-look CMLL is when the D-layer edges are both oriented. if you have 1 or 2 bad edges on the D-layer, then OLL won't be doing you any good.
this essentially means approx 1/4 times you COULD use it, but then checking # of bad edges during that step for now wouldn't be worth it compared to regular 2-look CMLL.


----------



## irontwig (May 25, 2013)

Smiles said:


> and if it's PLL then it wouldn't affect the number of bad edges.



Depends on what M-slice alignment you have and if the PLL does a adj edge swap.


----------



## Kirjava (May 27, 2013)

r' U2 R2 D R' U R D' R2 U r

sexy little OLLCP thing


----------



## Kirjava (May 29, 2013)

lUR'DRU'RU'R2'D'RUl'


----------



## MWilson (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't like RUL stuff, so I'm using *R' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U R' U2 R (0)* for *H3*.



Spoiler: Image for case












Edit: The inverse, *R' U2 R U' R D R' U2 R D' R2 U R (0)* is still good and is a *G5*! With these and Kirjava's *l U R' D R U' R U' R2' D' R U l'* above I have now cleansed my CMLL of RUL algs  Thank you


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 9, 2013)

F R U' R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R'

don't know if good


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

this is just a funny thing: there is a mexican pro wrestling organization called CMLL. its pretty awesome.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> this is just a funny thing: there is a mexican pro wrestling organization called CMLL. its pretty awesome.



And there is even a "List of CMLL World Heavyweight Champions" on Wikipedia. 

Time attack!


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 30, 2014)

R'U'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U2R'U2R

I just found this by hand. apparently rob already knew it

dunno if I like it yet though


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 31, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> R'U'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U2R'U2R
> 
> I just found this by hand. apparently rob already knew it
> 
> dunno if I like it yet though



I like this one, probably will use its inverse too.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

What's the approximate difference in the length of optimal CLL algs that preserves everything, (not COLL) and CMLL?


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What's the approximate difference in the length of optimal CLL algs that preserves everything, (not COLL) and CMLL?


I think they are almost the same. There might be some slightly shorter algs in CMLL or more freedom in the way you do the alg (R instead of r, U2 instead of F2).


----------



## Renslay (Feb 12, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> What's the approximate difference in the length of optimal CLL algs that preserves everything, (not COLL) and CMLL?



What do you mean by "preserves everything (not COLL)"? If you want to swap two corners (like in A2), then you have to swap other elements too... and I can't think any other option than COLL which preserves the most.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What do you mean by "preserves everything (not COLL)"? If you want to swap two corners (like in A2), then you have to swap other elements too...



No you don't. E Perm solves A2 and doesn't move anything else.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 13, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What do you mean by "preserves everything (not COLL)"? If you want to swap two corners (like in A2), then you have to swap other elements too... and I can't think any other option than COLL which preserves the most.



The type of COLL used in CFCE doesn't preserve edge permutation. So I had to specify.

I'm talking about a type of CLL that is the final step of a method. One that solves the cube. Like the thing used for 2x2. Except for 3x3.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 13, 2014)

I think you mean pure CLL. Try comparing the algs here (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Corner_Orientation#Pure_CO) to the B1, C1, D1 etc algs for CMLL to get a rough idea. You could look at ZBLL algs for the edges-solved cases if you want to compare alg lengths for the adjacent or opposite swap cases too.

Edit: found this (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/L4C), I think those are the relevant ZBLL cases.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 13, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I think you mean pure CLL. Try comparing the algs here (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Corner_Orientation#Pure_CO) to the B1, C1, D1 etc algs for CMLL to get a rough idea. You could look at ZBLL algs for the edges-solved cases if you want to compare alg lengths for the adjacent or opposite swap cases too.
> 
> Edit: found this (http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/L4C), I think those are the relevant ZBLL cases.



Yes, pure CLL is what I meant. And thank you!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 2, 2014)

Decent alg for C3, and preserves EO without needing an M like Kirjava's no-flip alg does (it's just a COLL alg from boca that I rotated):

z D' U R U' R' D R2 U R2 U' z'


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2014)

02:56 <@Kirjava> found a cool CLLEO
02:57 <@Kirjava> R'URU2r'UR'FRF'RUr'U'R


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Can someone explain the F1 alg? Like what auf and what the label means. Im confused.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Can someone explain the F1 alg? Like what auf and what the label means. Im confused.



Uhm... I don't really understand the question.

I use (R U2 R' U' R U') (R2' U2 R U) (R' U R) for F1. Do the inverse to see the AUF case (oriented corners are UFL and UFR).


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... I don't really understand the question.
> 
> I use (R U2 R' U' R U') (R2' U2 R U) (R' U R) for F1. Do the inverse to see the AUF case (oriented corners are UFL and UFR).



Sorry, I was unclear. Basically I want to know what Kirjava means by sune 2x / antisune and then the numbers (I'm guessing its edges flipped)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Sorry, I was unclear. Basically I want to know what Kirjava means by sune 2x / antisune and then the numbers (I'm guessing its edges flipped)



2x sune /antisune means you can solve this case using sune and antisune.
For example, my alg is above is also a pair of antisune + sune:
antisune: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
sune: R' U2 R U R' U R

Of course you can chose different pairs of sune / antisune algorithms for that case.

The numbers denote edge flips. There are many numbers (0,2,4), because you can chose fat sune / antisune instead of the normal ones (e.g., Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' instead of R U R' U R U2 R'), and you can combine those in many different ways.

For example, my alg has 0 edge flips (moreover, it's a COLL), but this modification causes 2 flips:
Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw' R' U2 R U R' U R


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, you can always get an easy EO case if you're solving CLL with two sune variants.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 11, 2016)

please, add this algorithm here for D2: 



(if you look at it in youtube, the alg is in an annotation), R'F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 15, 2016)

y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 is likely going to be faster.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 15, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 is likely going to be faster.


look at the relative size of the algs. and also, no regrips and no D moves, and I can execute this sub-1.5 seconds

also, the execution I did on there was kinda crappy, look at the second execution I did of the alg, that is just a little bit slower than I would do it in a speedsolve. It is actually slightly faster than my sunes because for sunes I regrip a lot.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> also, the execution I did on there was kinda crappy, look at the second execution I did of the alg, that is just a little bit slower than I would do it in a speedsolve. It is actually slightly faster than my sunes because for sunes I regrip a lot.


Try reverse sune, that's what I do. Works so well.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 15, 2016)

Im suggesting an alg, Im not asking for a better one. please stop trying to make me change an algorithm I clearly like everyone.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Im suggesting an alg, Im not asking for a better one. please stop trying to make me change an algorithm I clearly like everyone.


I'm talking about sune lol, not yours.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> look at the relative size of the algs. and also, no regrips and no D moves, and I can execute this sub-1.5 seconds
> 
> also, the execution I did on there was kinda crappy, look at the second execution I did of the alg, that is just a little bit slower than I would do it in a speedsolve. It is actually slightly faster than my sunes because for sunes I regrip a lot.


Uh, they're both 9 STM, and D moves aren't bad in this situation. The RUD is very fast if you learn the fingertricks, can be much faster than the alg you posted. There's also the fact that the alg I have is literally just an optimized version of your alg:

R' F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2

Let R' = Lw' x', then we have Lw' U2 Lw' D' Lw U2 Lw' D Lw2

Note that Lw and L are interchangeable with regard to corner pieces, thus we have L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2

Reflect across M and change beginning AUF to make the alg use more ergomonic R moves, leaving us with: y' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 15, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> Uh, they're both 9 STM, and D moves aren't bad in this situation. The RUD is very fast if you learn the fingertricks, can be much faster than the alg you posted. There's also the fact that the alg I have is literally just an optimized version of your alg:
> 
> R' F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R2
> 
> ...


I like the alg I have for now, because its cool looking. and because everything EXCEPT cmll is what I should care about for roux.

what about OH CMLL's? anyone have any alternate algs they use?


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> Im suggesting an alg, Im not asking for a better one. please stop trying to make me change an algorithm I clearly like everyone.


Not really trying to make you change it. I just don't want other newbies out there to look for CMLL algorithms and find your (honestly) sub-optimal one and develop bad habits that they'll have to train themselves out of


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 15, 2016)

sub-20 is not a newbie. the alg is one gilles roux uses, hes sub-15.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2016)

Shiv3r said:


> I like the alg I have for now, because its cool looking. and because everything EXCEPT cmll is what I should care about for roux.
> 
> what about OH CMLL's? anyone have any alternate algs they use?


I use the standard one for OH too. Just do z rotations to make RUD into RUz. Look over antoine cantin's page of OH COLLs. 



Shiv3r said:


> sub-20 is not a newbie. the alg is one gilles roux uses, hes sub-15.


The standard alg is better.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I use the standard one for OH too. Just do z rotations to make RUD into RUz. Look over antoine cantin's page of OH COLLs.
> 
> 
> The standard alg is better.


okay, whatever floats your boat.
and I have one alg I do, a d3 alg I think, it is a ULD instead of URD and I like it still.
my favorite algs are actually the ones I took from TDM's, because of all the wide turns and crap that make them very fast.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I use the standard one for OH too. Just do z rotations to make RUD into RUz. Look over antoine cantin's page of OH COLLs.
> 
> 
> The standard alg is better.


Hey, anyone use KCLL at all? maybe for FMC it would make sense...
we really need an FMC way of doing LSE.


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 16, 2016)

Is KCLL just OLLCP? Seems like it's similar...

Probably would be similar to how people do CF in FMC, solve as many edges and look for insertions


----------

